# To moonphase or not to moonphase



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I ordered a Grand Lange Moonphase from my AD. Stupid of me not to get the one i tried on and liked last December. I thought that no one would be a manual wind moonphase in platinum. 

Been months. Still no arrival. 

What arrived this month was the Grand Lange sans the moonphase. Looks great as well. 

Price difference is about USD5K. 

If this would be your only Lange, would you wait for the moonphase or go ahead with the base version. 

Both look great actually. And have a different vibe. Both sing to me. But my brain says to only get one.


----------



## Ranger822 (Feb 9, 2013)

Get the one you really want first. The price difference shouldn't be the determining factor. Unless you have a big budget for watches you may only get one shot at an ALS - might as well the right one.


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

I’d probably wait for the one you really wanted.


----------



## denidem17 (Mar 4, 2017)

If you are going to spend that much money I would wait to get what I really want. I also agree on the moonphase looking awesome


----------



## dkauf (Jul 11, 2012)

I've made the decision to take the first available vs. the watch I truly wanted and have regretted over the years. Just hold out a bit longer and you'll be happier in the long run


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for inputs. Will wait. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

For this kind of money, you really ought to get the one that you really want.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

WAIT! Absolutely and without question. And if you're really in a rush, I'd sooner call around and ask some other ADs if they can get you one sooner.

I have the new L1 MP, and the MP complication elevates the watch to a whole different level of visual interest.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

watchcollector96 said:


> Any pics pls???


Here you go. I'm still loving it.

My favorite is waning half to crescent moon during early evening when the stars just begin to peek out and the sky color is changing. It's just magical.


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

moonphase of course!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just arrived in country. Now need to scrounge for funds.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Def get the moonphase version, the one Wintershade posted looks friggin' awesome ... have the sans-MP version with guilloche dial myself, and would swap in a heartbeat for MP version, it just looks more coherent imho ..

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Arrived at my AD. Should be mine before the holidays.


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

Get a Moonphase!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine now


----------



## Shel (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats!

Looks stunning! Enjoy it!


----------



## JFerraro819 (Oct 11, 2018)

as stated multiple times i'd wait. settling will only result in selling


----------



## rolexbaby (Jun 26, 2017)

i dont understand the appeal of moonphase to be honest. yes, its nice. but 5k USD? i dont know. the base simple version is also stunning due to simplicity. and correct me if i am wrong but in horology, the simpler the better.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

The day-night / moonphase combination that Lange does now is so beautiful and unique that if I were in the market for a Lange, I'd definitely want it to have the moonphase!


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Go with which ever you like the most, 5k is nothing relatively to the watch price.


----------



## nicholasnick (Dec 23, 2017)

As many people have already chimed in: I think you'll regret not waiting for the watch you truly want! Wait it out. Also, as you already know, the detail on the Lange Moonphases are astoundingly beautiful.


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

wintershade said:


> Here you go. I'm still loving it.
> 
> My favorite is waning half to crescent moon during early evening when the stars just begin to peek out and the sky color is changing. It's just magical.


Gorgeous


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

I vote for moon phase.


----------



## garethcow (Jun 22, 2012)

They do have different aesthetics...without moonphase it's very clean, and my personal favorite...but darn that picture with a moonphase does provoke a different kind of allure...if it's indeed your heart's initial desire I'd say wait for it. A standard one is just too well-known anyway.


----------



## nicholasnick (Dec 23, 2017)

The one you want but also definitely the moonphase  It's such a lovely, tactfully implemented complication.


----------



## lakjat (Mar 16, 2014)

Non moonphase for me.... Looks a lot cleaner

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

